# Ajax Aquarium Stores?



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Dunno if this goes here, I'm new 

I don't want to keep running all the way to Big Als, I'd like to find a store closer to me (Ajax/Pickering). I read the A-Z store listings, and saw that there was a 'Mr. Pet' in Ajax. Does anyone know if that's still around? I've never seen it. Does it have good selection and quality? Can I order fish?

Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Dunno if this goes here, I'm new
> 
> I don't want to keep running all the way to Big Als, I'd like to find a store closer to me (Ajax/Pickering). I read the A-Z store listings, and saw that there was a 'Mr. Pet' in Ajax. Does anyone know if that's still around? I've never seen it. Does it have good selection and quality? Can I order fish?
> 
> Thanks


I have been there few times before but not lately. It is a small store with a small selection of fish items and fishy. They also have dogs & cats and some reptile too. They are beside the GoodWill store and it is on the north side of Bayly between Westney & Harwood. IMO BA is much better


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah its that one! I've been there, just didn't remember the name of it. Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Ah its that one! I've been there, just didn't remember the name of it. Thanks


Yeah not many lfs in durham but in Scarborough they have lots of lfs with better selections and better prices too.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea, I'll have to try some out, what do you recommend thats better than Big Al's?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Yea, I'll have to try some out, what do you recommend thats better than Big Al's?


Actually BA in Scarborough is alot better than the Whitby one for selection and price. But if you do head out that way there are 4 lfs all within walking distance of each other. The ones at Kennedy & Steeles. I like Lucky's Aquarium has a great selection of FW & SW but if you like Aro and Discus then Dragon King is tops and the other 2 are AquaPets & Golden Petshop. I visit these lfs and many others around Scarborough during lunch time since I work in Scarb
BTW, if you are into Africans than Mike at Finatics is great place to visit and he is just south on Kennedy below Eglinton.

Welcome Bretzz to GTAA


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thank you very much for your help!


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

What are you looking for??
If it is salt water stuff give me a call at 416 220 3279.

Nantha.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

not salt sorry.. I just wanted to see if there was a good place closer to me but I guess not


----------

